# Academic survey of Tesla owners



## CRobert75 (Mar 21, 2019)

The following link is posted with the permission of the Model3OwnersClub founder. It will take you to an online survey designed by an academic team in the US/UK. Although owners of Tesla vehicles are not specific to the study, input from Tesla owners and particularly Tesla Model 3 and Roadster owners is highly valued.
Survey link: https://bit.ly/2CspFeF
Information: This confidential online survey is designed to test online multi-tasking skills. The test is being administered by a lead professor and grad students (receiving course credit) at a large university. Testers are particularly interested in results from owners of sports cars. The study takes about five minutes to complete, does not require participants to provide personal information beyond gender, age country. It's completely anonymous and will result in no spam or followup emails. No commercial entity is involved in this test and results will not be sold or shared with any commercial, marketing or other entity. It is being conducted purely as an academic exercise.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Well that was weird!

(If you’re worried about spoilers you might close comments)


----------



## CRobert75 (Mar 21, 2019)

MJJ: Thanks for your participation. Spoilers not loved but comments always good to learn from. Thanks.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

Please followup with results. I know that can take some time, but if it is for course credit, you might have something by the end of the semester?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Er, just no.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

how is this at all Tesla related?


----------

